# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  التطور التاريخي لضمان الجودة في العراق للأستاذة الدكتورة/سوسن مجيد

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*الاساتذة الافاضل الكرام* 

*السلام عليكم* 


*ابعث لحضراتكم المحاضرة السابعة في مجال الجودة واتمنى من خلال هذه المحاضرة تبادل الخبرات والتجارب لكي يطلع كل منا على تجربة الاخر* 
*وفقكم الله  ورعاكم* 


*الدكتورة سوسن شاكر مجيد* *جامعة بغداد
*

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا للطرح 

نعم الدكتورة سوسن جديرة الذكر

----------


## CebyHeive

السلام عليكمألف شكر ليك يا دكتور على هالتوضيح الأكثر من رائع ..

----------


## اسامة نوري

شكرا د. سوسن على المجهود
نأمل من الأخت د. شيماء تزويدي بالبريد الإلكتروني للدكتورة سوسن. لدي بعض الإستفسارات عن موضوع المعايير الأكاديمية
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------

